

Building the Facebook News Feed with Relay - TheAceOfHearts
http://facebook.github.io/react/blog/2015/03/19/building-the-facebook-news-feed-with-relay.html

======
dfischer
I wonder how it expects the api to be structured based on the ES6 literal
query syntax.

